

Huge Power Outage in San Diego County - georgemcbay

Seems like power is down in the entire region.<p>Remember us when our laptop/3G batteries die out!
======
lightsout
Oceanside down since 3:30 and still out at at 10pm:I went to a stater bros at
7pm to get some beer and there were a ton of people buying ice and water
(overreaction!). It was kind of fun though, all lights were out and I shopped
using a flashlight. Checkstands were operational as were credit card
terminals. They closed as I was leaving though. All gas stations are shut
down. Just glad I have some beer!! I brought in my solar garden lights to
light the house and we are set!!

------
camz
I can ditto that. san diego sharp hospital is out of power.

